# Indoor arrows



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

When we get an answer I'd appreciate views on arrow spine for indoor as well.

Do most throw the spine considerations out the window for indoors knowing that the large arrows are going to be really stiff?


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

I don't know anyone that bare shaft tunes their indoor arrows. My most anal friend (Cabe Johnson :tongue uses a Hooter Shooter and uses only those arrows that impact the same hole at 20 yards. He made the shoot off in Vegas this year so it must work.

I do know a lot of guys that play with arrow length and point weight. There does not seem to be a perfect formula for this with the fatter shafts. I prefer a little longer shaft with 150gr tip. Others I know with similar bow set ups have their arrows sut right at the rest and have 200-300gr up front. I think the best thing to do is take your time and experiment and find what works best for you. No matter what though, indoor is a game of pure consistancy.


----------



## GrooberMcGee (Oct 8, 2009)

Never could get the fat shafts to shoot like I wanted them to, bareshaft of fletched. They were always too critical vertically on target because it took to much weight to get them to spine up. 
Ended up playing with the Archer's Advantage program one night using X7s of varying sizes with arrows in the 2-3 inch past the rest range, all the while cross-referencing available pro point sizes and weights. I looked for something in the upper end of "Optimum Spine" range, thinking it would take longer to break down the spine of the arrow, which would save me money on shafts later. Settled on Eclipse 2413s cut to 31.25 with 180 grain points and Razor Feathers on the back. Shot the first serious 5 spot round last week and picked up right where I left off in February. Gonna be a fun winter.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

I'll play with bare shaft tuning to set my nock point and get a feel for the arrow. If it's stiff I'll play around with a few different lengths and see what shoots best. Sometimes I end up with an arrow cut real short, other times I have left them full length.

For example, my Gold tips liked to be shot really short, just past the rest. My CX's on the other hand, shot better left long.

I've been playing around with some aluminum's this year and I checked the bareshaft tune to get a good starting point for the arrow. But I do play around with the length a bit after that. I'll shoot them for a week at one length and then take a 1/4" off and shoot them again. It's amazing what a 1/4" can do.


----------



## watermedic23 (Aug 23, 2006)

For indoor I usually just group tune. Kind of like USNarcher talked about.

Works for me.


----------

